# Couple shots from Duxford...



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Finally got the chance to try out the new camera down at Duxford this morning.

Just using the basic "point n shoot" on it at the moment, till I can work out what the hell the thing can do.....


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*Point & shoot seems pretty good to me, nice pics, then again I'm no David Baily*


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice contrast and colour in the pics! What camera did you get?

Duxford looks really interesting I take it that its open to the public.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

It is open to the public and a really good place for a day out, a fair few hangers showing different eras etc, can even walk through Concord :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Great pics. 

Duxford is great for a day out, walking round all the hangers. Seeing the big American bomber is epic, along with the big stealth plane. Can't remember its name.

You can also go on a pleasure flight in a vintage Dragon Rapide. Was a fun experience.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Pictures look great, really like the first one.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

nyrB said:


> * then again I'm no David Baily*


:lol: neither am I.



tmitch45 said:


> Nice contrast and colour in the pics! What camera did you get?
> 
> Duxford looks really interesting I take it that its open to the public.


It's an Olympus SP620.

And yup, as others have said, Duxford is open to the public. It's an awesome full day out. If you're lucky, some of the resident aircraft may be flying doing some displays.

The American Air Museum is also a pretty impressive sight, complete with a B-52 and SR71 inside....:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice like the first one best


----------

